# VCV Rack - Modular Synth for free



## Mundano (Sep 15, 2017)

hey folks! this news:

*VCV Rack*
https://vcvrack.com/
https://github.com/VCVRack


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Definitely on the top of my tryout list for 2018...
https://vcvrack.com/









CDM Articles:
VCV Introduction
http://cdm.link/2017/12/introduction-vcv-rack-free-open-modular-computer/

How to start using VCV Rack
http://cdm.link/2017/12/step-one-wire-vcv-rack-free-modular-software/


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 29, 2017)

Waiting for Rack v0.6.0 which supports VST/AU


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 29, 2017)

Hi David, is there a ETA for that ?

Anyone found a good VCV forum ?



davidgary73 said:


> Waiting for Rack v0.6.0 which supports VST/AU


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 29, 2017)

I did the initial setup and noodled with it for an evening a while back when it was version 0.3.x -- impressed with the setup and ability to simply download the sets of open sourced virtual Eurorack modules and just start using it. For an open sourced project it is quite remarkable at how slick and user friendly it is. This sure looks like it is going to take off as a software platform. 

If you have been tempted by Eurorack but concerned about developing another expensive addictive hardware habit you probably want to check this out. As of writing this post, they are at version 0.5.1 of VCV. They are adding module sets regularly. Some that are available are from the noted Eurorack developer from Mutable Instruments who recently open sourced the "Braids" module that has been all the talk of the Eurorack scene for a couple of years. A bunch of other Mutable Instruments modules have been open sourced as well.


----------



## heisenberg (Dec 29, 2017)

davidgary73 said:


> Waiting for Rack v0.6.0 which supports VST/AU



*Note to self:* remember to add a brickwall limiter to the DAW output when incorporating VCV as a VST.



synthpunk said:


> Anyone found a good VCV forum ?



Haven't seen anything yet. Although Muffwiggler would likely have a sub-forum.


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 29, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Hi David, is there a ETA for that ?



Around late January 2018 as posted in their Manual FAQ page @ https://vcvrack.com/manual/FAQ.html


----------



## synthpunk (Dec 30, 2017)

Very cool Olivier has released the code to for Mutable to the project!



heisenberg said:


> I did the initial setup and noodled with it for an evening a while back when it was version 0.3.x -- impressed with the setup and ability to simply download the sets of open sourced virtual Eurorack modules and just start using it. For an open sourced project it is quite remarkable at how slick and user friendly it is. This sure looks like it is going to take off as a software platform.
> 
> If you have been tempted by Eurorack but concerned about developing another expensive addictive hardware habit you probably want to check this out. As of writing this post, they are at version 0.5.1 of VCV. They are adding module sets regularly. Some that are available are from the noted Eurorack developer from Mutable Instruments who recently open sourced the "Braids" module that has been all the talk of the Eurorack scene for a couple of years. A bunch of other Mutable Instruments modules have been open sourced as well.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 30, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> *Note to self:* remember to add a brickwall limiter to the DAW output when incorporating VCV as a VST.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen anything yet. Although Muffwiggler would likely have a sub-forum.



There are a few FB groups.


----------



## Krisemm (Jan 8, 2018)

downloaded it and had one initial reccy with it, and then xmas happened, and then my birthday happened, and i've been in a festive-malaise of overindulgence and only coming to grips with embracing the new year .....right about.......now.

I must get another look at this soon. Sounds very capable, and looks more intuitive to me than reaktor, which I love, but dont have the patience for when it comes to building something from scratch


----------



## synthpunk (Mar 3, 2018)

Bumping this up per @SoNowWhat? request...


Did the VST/AU version ever come out last month ?


----------



## Tyll (Mar 3, 2018)

Not yet. It is said to be available in 3-5 weeks.
You can check that yourself at https://vcvrack.com/. It should be included in 0.6.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Mar 3, 2018)

Cheers @synthpunk.


----------



## davidgary73 (Mar 29, 2018)

Rack 0.6.0 is available @ https://vcvrack.com


----------



## jmauz (May 14, 2018)

Ok why am I just finding this now?? This is the coolest software ever. I have it working with the bridge in Cubase 9.5 and the audio mangling I've been able to do is crazy. HIGHLY recommend, particularly if you're like me - intrigued by modular synthesis but unable to sustain another financial rabbit hole.


----------



## JPQ (Oct 8, 2018)

I dont get my Logic Pro 9.1.4 work with VCV modular any ideas what is problem?


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Dec 30, 2018)

I am very intrigued by it and extremely tempted, but I would like your opinion on the learning curve. Is it steep? Also, how much of what you come up with makes its way into your compositions? I really don’t mind learning even if I am a beginner, but I would rather invest time in something that I will really use.


----------



## Shorebound (Jan 15, 2019)

Elaine Gallant said:


> I am very intrigued by it and extremely tempted, but I would like your opinion on the learning curve. Is it steep? Also, how much of what you come up with makes its way into your compositions? I really don’t mind learning even if I am a beginner, but I would rather invest time in something that I will really use.



It functions practically the same as a physical modular system, so you can learn the basics on YouTube relatively easily (if there aren't specific videos for VCV by now). Once you wrap your head around the signal flow and the "anything can go anywhere" nature of it, it's not too hard to be up and running and experimenting. 

The amount that makes its way into compositions is very reliant on the type of composer you are. Modular is amazing for experimentation and improvisation. The best way to use it would be to just arm a track and fiddle around with things then come back to the recording after you're done and scour through it to find a gem or two to cut out and use.


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Jan 15, 2019)

Shorebound said:


> It functions practically the same as a physical modular system, so you can learn the basics on YouTube relatively easily (if there aren't specific videos for VCV by now). Once you wrap your head around the signal flow and the "anything can go anywhere" nature of it, it's not too hard to be up and running and experimenting.
> 
> The amount that makes its way into compositions is very reliant on the type of composer you are. Modular is amazing for experimentation and improvisation. The best way to use it would be to just arm a track and fiddle around with things then come back to the recording after you're done and scour through it to find a gem or two to cut out and use.


Thanks for your input, really appreciate it. Since I wrote this post, I did get VCV Rack and started to learn, but nothing "usable" yet, lol.


----------



## Shorebound (Jan 15, 2019)

Elaine Gallant said:


> Thanks for your input, really appreciate it. Since I wrote this post, I did get VCV Rack and started to learn, but nothing "usable" yet, lol.



Whoops! I didn't even notice the date it was posted haha

I'm not the most experienced with VCV or modular, but if you ever need a hand with it just give me a yell. Also, I would stick with the fundamental plugins for now, but I definitely suggest getting the modules created by Audible Instruments once the ball starts rolling. They're based on actual eurorack modules by a company called Mutable Instruments and they're fantastic!


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2019)

Edgar Rothermich, who writes very deep manuals for Logic, has this deep manual for VCF rack free on his site:

<http://dingdingmusic.com/tech/diagrams.html>


----------



## Deelanee Orchestra (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks! I got this a couple of weeks ago (I think I saw this on the VCV community) but the manual only takes you through initial setup.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 16, 2019)

That's a good place to start!

And he covers the basics deeply.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 19, 2019)

Duuuhhh …. did not realize VCV_ Rack is 'Standalone'. 
Here's what e-mail inquiry returned:
"Rack is a standalone application, not a VST. However, after Rack 2.0, a new product called "Rack for DAWs" (or something) will be available for $99 that allows Rack to be used as a VST plugin."

Looking forward.


----------

